

Start-ups are all Naked in the Mirror - arturogarrido
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/08/28/start-ups-are-all-naked-in-the-mirror/

======
capdiz
“You need to stop comparing our internal issues with their press releases”.
This out to be taken to a broader point of view like for example life itself.
We end up comparing ourselves to other peoples outside appearances and in the
end find ourselves burnt-out not knowing it never was greener on the other
side. It was all keeping up appearances.

